

Roberta – Learning with Robots - mkesper
http://www.open-roberta.org/en/welcome/

======
thor77
So far the process to get the EV3 running with Open Roberta take some while...
but we are working hard on that.

Mid september will be a new release available and with that some really cool
features are available...

Everyone is also invited to join our Google group:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/open-
roberta](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/open-roberta)

To get a deeper look "insight" Roberta follow these links: [http://dev.open-
roberta.org](http://dev.open-roberta.org) [http://wiki.open-
roberta.org](http://wiki.open-roberta.org)

Enjoy Thor

------
thor77
great thx!

One note: The link to the programming envirnment is: [http://lab.open-
roberta.org](http://lab.open-roberta.org)

/thor

------
sbierwagen
There's also
[http://www.robotmesh.com/project](http://www.robotmesh.com/project) which is
Blockly and Python for VEX robotics

~~~
mkesper
Roberta is 100% free software, though.

You can also install the server component in your school, your lab whatever.

------
mkesper
More robots should be supported in the future. A Python version for EV3 is in
the making.

